# Legal highs.. anyone here actually ordered them themselves...?



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Global gathering next weekend and feel like trying something different.. I know nothing's gonna touch good old mandy, but at the same time I wont have to risk getting arrested trying to bring some in or getting raped for the price buying some in there.. And if the legals get confiscated they seem cheap enough that I'm not that bothered..

So.. Any recommendations? This is the first time I've looked and I cannot believe how many websites sell them and how many different varieties there are! I'm looking for something that gives me a little buzz with the added social chattiness. Nothing extreme.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Get druids fantasy!


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Salvia, strongest you can get.

Seen a video of some bloke on a couch sat down screaming like a girl thinking the sofa was eating him lol


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Freeby0 said:


> Get druids fantasy!


Just had a look, doesn't seem like a raving drug.. More something to sit in your front room and trip out with.

edit* Just to confirm, I wanna buzz, not trip!!


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

L11 said:


> Just had a look, doesn't seem like a raving drug.. More something to sit in your front room and trip out with.
> 
> edit* Just to confirm, I wanna buzz, not trip!!


Hmm yeah maybe your right, i had them at westfest though and they fcked me up!! although it was amongst other things... Ive had a friend tell me that Raz was pretty good for what it was though.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

L11 said:


> Just had a look, doesn't seem like a raving drug.. More something to sit in your front room and trip out with.
> 
> edit* Just to confirm, I wanna buzz, not trip!!


6-APB is good in small amounts. benzo fury if you want the brand name.

There are things out there very similar to mephedrone atm, i'll give a look in a wee while & post back. I think its the kind of stuff you are after


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes, have used this place loads of times (they have actual shops near me so u canb go in and chat but i have used the site, so its defo g2g)

http://www.thezenshop.co.uk/

I think if u try the go gaine u will be fairly happy


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MyStyle said:


> 6-APB is good in small amounts. benzo fury if you want the brand name.
> 
> There are things out there very similar to mephedrone atm, i'll give a look in a wee while & post back. I think its the kind of stuff you are after


Have u got links to a site thats legit as i like the benzo type stuff


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Have u got links to a site thats legit as i like the benzo type stuff


Its not benzo in the same sense you are thinking mate. Its a stim, not a downer lol. Im partial to the benzo's myself now and then.. Etizolam is similar to valium, you'd probably like it. check buckledbonzi.co.uk

@L22 methiopropamine is probably what you're after. give it a google mate.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MyStyle said:


> Its not benzo in the same sense you are thinking mate. Its a stim, not a downer lol. Im partial to the benzo's myself now and then.. Etizolam is similar to valium, you'd probably like it. check buckledbonzi.co.uk
> 
> @L22 methiopropamine is probably what you're after. give it a google mate.


No no i mean the benzo fury type stuff i had 5-mapb a couple of months ago and it was great but i cant get it any more, i actually dont use benzo's as in benzodiazipenes, have used a few things to come down after a night out but thats it (diaz and temaz)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MyStyle said:


> Its not benzo in the same sense you are thinking mate. Its a stim, not a downer lol. Im partial to the benzo's myself now and then.. Etizolam is similar to valium, you'd probably like it. check buckledbonzi.co.uk
> 
> @L22 methiopropamine is probably what you're after. give it a google mate.


have u used that site, defo legit?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

supermancss said:


> Salvia, strongest you can get.
> 
> Seen a video of some bloke on a couch sat down screaming like a girl thinking the sofa was eating him lol


Global gathering is without doubt THE WORST place I could imagine being tripping on salv!! I would rather get raped in an alley by a gang of masked thugs, it would be less scary.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> have u used that site, defo legit?


Mate recommended it to me, its g2g.

Whats that 5-APB like? I tried 6-APB when it first came out couple years ago but haven't bothered with drugs much since bar MDMA & abit of that methiopropamine stuff.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Fatstuff said:



> Have u got links to a site thats legit as i like the benzo type stuff


Bzp? It's just like gurners but with more energy lol


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Bzp? It's just like gurners but with more energy lol


Thats the sh!te they've been trying to pass off in pills for last few years. Its f*ck all like MDMA lol, horrible stuff.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

methadrone (m-kat) bubble, that was th best drug ever, just like MDMA


----------



## dave-taff89 (Jul 14, 2013)

Used to take mkat/mephedrone when it was legal in Uni, INSANE!!! but some of these legal high's are dangerous as f#ck. Would prefer charlie, mdma is a good one for a rave or just hide a few pills in a tic-tac box. If you in doubt that you been had with the bouncers, slam that lid on the tic-tac box and swallow the lot! lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

supermancss said:


> Salvia, strongest you can get.
> 
> Seen a video of some bloke on a couch sat down screaming like a girl thinking the sofa was eating him lol


Salvia at a dance festival. Errr I think not. A lot of legal highs are hit and miss I still do Kat meow, bought another legal high after it was banned that was supposed to be similar and it made me feel awful like my skin was covered in acid with no decent buzz. I'm all ears for good ones though, uppers that is, not salvia lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Bzp? It's just like gurners but with more energy lol


fuking horrible stuff


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

If you can't get any mandy locally just order some bubble online a few places still do it. I don't know who though as I buy mine locally


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

L11 said:


> Global gathering next weekend and feel like trying something different.. I know nothing's gonna touch good old mandy, but at the same time I wont have to risk getting arrested trying to bring some in or getting raped for the price buying some in there.. And if the legals get confiscated they seem cheap enough that I'm not that bothered..
> 
> So.. Any recommendations? This is the first time I've looked and I cannot believe how many websites sell them and how many different varieties there are! I'm looking for something that gives me a little buzz with the added social chattiness. Nothing extreme.


Buy a few pot noodles, remove the lids, put your gear under the noodles, reseal with super glue making it look as new. That's what I do, make sure it's all wrapped up in a couple of CLEAN bags and you're good to go you won't have any problems. Amount of people taking pot noodles and kettles in is amazing, they don't search them.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I haven't been in for years but when I did I just carried them in, mot of the sniffer dogs aren't sniffer dogs they are just there to sh!t you up the dumb dog couldn't smell 30 odd e's and few grams of coke on me lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

MyStyle said:


> Its not benzo in the same sense you are thinking mate. Its a stim, not a downer lol. Im partial to the benzo's myself now and then.. Etizolam is similar to valium, you'd probably like it. check buckledbonzi.co.uk
> 
> @L22 methiopropamine is probably what you're after. give it a google mate.


Awesome those etizolam's look identical to valium, will be ordering some to fullfill my junkie needs!


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

Mate of mine takes stuff into festivals inside a roll on deodorant!


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Buy a few pot noodles, remove the lids, put your gear under the noodles, reseal with super glue making it look as new. That's what I do, make sure it's all wrapped up in a couple of CLEAN bags and you're good to go you won't have any problems. Amount of people taking pot noodles and kettles in is amazing, they don't search them.


I bet someone will read this and start searching pot noodles now!!!


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> I haven't been in for years but when I did I just carried them in, mot of the sniffer dogs aren't sniffer dogs they are just there to sh!t you up the dumb dog couldn't smell 30 odd e's and few grams of coke on me lol


I bet any money my dog would have detected them on you!!


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Global gathering is without doubt THE WORST place I could imagine being tripping on salv!! I would rather get raped in an alley by a gang of masked thugs, it would be less scary.


Ahahah i didnt read the question, just the legal highs bit.

You probably would get raped if your monging around the place on salvia dribbling


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

SILV3RBACK said:


> I bet someone will read this and start searching pot noodles now!!!


Unless they had a kettle and a generator in their bags I would be suspicious of a pot noodle and crack it open


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

supermancss said:


> Salvia, strongest you can get.
> 
> Seen a video of some bloke on a couch sat down screaming like a girl thinking the sofa was eating him lol


Been there myself, its not something you want at a festival liek the OP's going to hahahah!!

It only lasts about a minit-5 and the only way I can describe it is that you feel like a baby and looking around at everything is just like you are brain numb/dumb and you haven't seen it before, or you are just constantly working out your surrondings and cant seem to actually work it out lol. I did it in the woods and it was pretty cool, not liek them silly videos you see of people taking way too much (my mate did, but he just laid down till it was over and we didnt **** with him like the peopel in the videos do so he was fine)

If you mess with someone on a high dose of salvia they will just get more and more confused and freak out, if the environment is calm then they are fine.


----------



## danbird (Mar 3, 2013)

http://www.sensearomatics.net/

Try the methlyone, very similar to mkat


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

Empty the contents of some paracetamol capsules out and replace them with the goodies. Saves you having to make bombs too


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Just stick with MDMA or some decent E's

You know what your getting then and legal highs can't beat them


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Around my end a lot of people I know have been trying these Legal herbs which you roll and smoke which you can buy from local shops.. all I've heard is people throwing whiteys and going OD on them lol.. more potent than actual weed apparently.

Not a definition of HIGH in my eyes.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

L11 said:


> Global gathering next weekend and feel like trying something different.. I know nothing's gonna touch good old mandy, but at the same time I wont have to risk getting arrested trying to bring some in or getting raped for the price buying some in there.. And if the legals get confiscated they seem cheap enough that I'm not that bothered..
> 
> So.. Any recommendations? This is the first time I've looked and I cannot believe how many websites sell them and how many different varieties there are! I'm looking for something that gives me a little buzz with the added social chattiness. Nothing extreme.


Try something different at home, not at a busy festival.

Just get some mdma beforehand and get it in. 99% of the however many thousand of people going to Global Gathering will be taking drugs with them - many if far greater quantities than you - so the chances of getting arrested are miniscule.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

SILV3RBACK said:


> I bet any money my dog would have detected them on you!!


Maybe, there was about 30 dogs there I'm not sure the police have 30 decent drug detector dogs spare, that is my point!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

@L11 Dude if I only ever had one bit of advice for you its to stay away from any of the so called legal highs...a cousin of mine was signed-in over abusing this stuff a few years ago. He eventually committed suicide and the doctor who was treating him said to his family he had never in his career met with a person so heavily brain damaged from drug use. Totally lucid one minute and completely uncontrollably schizophrenic the next and was so tortured, in his own (not to be quoted) opinion it was actually a release for him to have committed suicide as his expected quality of life or hope for recovery was non existent. There's loads more stories the same as this buddy.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

mixerD1 said:


> @L11 Dude if I only ever had one bit of advice for you its to stay away from any of the so called legal highs...a cousin of mine was signed-in over abusing this stuff a few years ago. He eventually committed suicide and the doctor who was treating him said to his family he had never in his career met with a person so heavily brain damaged from drug use. Totally lucid one minute and completely uncontrollably schizophrenic the next and was so tortured, in his own (not to be quoted) opinion it was actually a release for him to have committed suicide as his expected quality of life or hope for recovery was non existent. There's loads more stories the same as this buddy.


The key word in that is abuse mate. Same could be said for any drug in cases like this. Its sad that things like this happen though.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Best legal high equivalent to E's?


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

Legal highs can offer anything you like, the purity levels are more consistent from a good suplier and pretty much any drug you like can be replicated. I have a tub in the house conataing about 30-40 new different sample compounds that are being prepared for either licensing or release to the legal highs market.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Avoid AMT, initially it feels like you're coming up on a pill, then you trip major balls. Continued tripping balls for a few hours followed by a lot of throwing up. Grim.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Unless they had a kettle and a generator in their bags I would be suspicious of a pot noodle and crack it open


Nah man everyone takes gas stoves, every tent around us had them at Creamfields boiling water for their pot noodles and cups of tea. Eating from the food vans in a right rip off it's cheaper to buy a portable gas hob and take all your own food.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Maybe, there was about 30 dogs there I'm not sure the police have 30 decent drug detector dogs spare, that is my point!


The police don't care, I had silly amounts on me once at a festival and one of the dogs jumped up on me, just gave him a fuss and told the copper how nice his dog was, didn't even bat an eyelid.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> The police don't care, I had silly amounts on me once at a festival and one of the dogs jumped up on me, just gave him a fuss and told the copper how nice his dog was, didn't even bat an eyelid.


Too cool for school lol 'ooh he's a fussy one isn't he officer'


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Too cool for school lol 'ooh he's a fussy one isn't he officer'


Aha think I just got lucky that the particular officer wasn't a petty [email protected]


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

**** legal highs man .... no testing or research

load of people I know have ****ed up on them

iv have done quite a few research chemicals though about 20-30 odd iv tried, theres hundreds including mdma , many are like a mixture of mdma & acid , all the 2cb 2ci ;s if anyones heard of them ,this is an intresting book

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pihkal-Chemical-Story-Alexander-Shulgin/dp/0963009605

I only went to the first global gathering way back in 2000 I think it was there was hardly any security in there it was like a drug market , lol could get anything found my mate at about 2am after loosing him for hours and we had pockets full of drugs , I had all different types of acid , pills ,,mystery powders,, research chemicals even mescaline , that was one crazy night , my days with drugs are over now , kaned them for so many years it was fun , but im an all or nothing kind of bloke


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

MyStyle said:


> The key word in that is abuse mate. Same could be said for any drug in cases like this. Its sad that things like this happen though.


You're totally right mate...and I don't want to come across a preacher on this but I just felt it should be said if only for the sake of it. L11 is a sound bloke, liked and respected here so I feel I should at least say it to him. After that it's up to himself. For what it's worth, I know people who are addicted to codeine...coke and some who are lifelong stoners and theyre fully functioning with no evidence of psychosis whatsoever...also a highly respected writer called Bill Burroughs was a llifelong heroin addict and lived into his 80's..he was a bit nuts TBF but no moreso than if he wasn't a junkie. Moral of the story for me..that stuff is chemically manufactured **** and no one really knows WTF it does to people.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh well, this thread has made me order some goodies :rolleye:


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

my mates got a couple of headshops he sells legal highs or did untill friday when the police and council busted them with a chemist in tow ..i **** you not its in our local press..they have charged him with encouraging the cultivation of cannabis or similar and poss with intent to supply class bs though everything in the shop he bought from a uk supplier and paid tax on..anyway i'll ring him and see whats closest to a pill if you like


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Oh well, this thread has made me order some goodies :rolleye:


What did you go for?


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

Look up reports of whatever you're looking at before you buy. There's no good substitutes for MDMA on the legal scene right now. That 5-APB was supposed to be alright but afaik it's now illegal and no longer sold. Everything else is total ****e. Best you'll get is a jittery speed buzz.

It's very easy to bring drugs to festivals they only search the fools who are out of it before they go in. My advice would be to look up pillreports and find the names of good pills in your area and try score some inside. The most you'll pay is a 5er for a good pill, hardly a rip off when you consider the cost of buying drink.

Tbh even a bag of cut mephedrone would be 10x better than the legals!

Only thing I'd consider is AMT 'cause apparently its quite euphoric but it will make you trip balls lol


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

had some bath salts once never again ****in mental


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

You are probably a bit late for the good legal highs, most seem to get banned nowadays. I would try some before you go to the festival some have just made me feel turd and ruined my night, would be a shame if that happened at your festival.


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

apparently not much pill like still legal..he sells a lot of china white if you like a coke type buzz ..not much help i know but he pointed out he sells it rather than consumes it and if he was going to a festival it would be e all the way..nothing really as good as mdma in those circumstances ..just celotape it to the inside of the clothing on the lucky soul in front of you in the queue (easy to do in a tight que)or use the old prison night safe (your butt)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

squatthis said:


> What did you go for?


AMT

Etilozam

5-MeO DALT/MPA

M&M pellets

Only a little of each, just to sample


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

L11 said:


> Global gathering next weekend and feel like trying something different.. I know nothing's gonna touch good old mandy, but at the same time I wont have to risk getting arrested trying to bring some in or getting raped for the price buying some in there.. And if the legals get confiscated they seem cheap enough that I'm not that bothered..
> 
> So.. Any recommendations? This is the first time I've looked and I cannot believe how many websites sell them and how many different varieties there are! I'm looking for something that gives me a little buzz with the added social chattiness. Nothing extreme.


Hi mate, I've been an addiction counsellor for the NHS past ten years now but never heard of "mandy" whats that and is that a local slang name in your area? And no i'm not wet behind the ear i've enjoyed the delights of most recreational drugs over the years! Cheers


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

andyfrance001 said:


> Hi mate, I've been an addiction counsellor for the NHS past ten years now but never heard of "mandy" whats that and is that a local slang name in your area? And no i'm not wet behind the ear i've enjoyed the delights of most recreational drugs over the years! Cheers


oh mandy, you came and you bought me as turkey....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

btw i think its mdma, never heard it being called that myself apart from on here, must be a regional thing.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Mandy, Emma, molly, mdma.


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

Learn something everyday cheers mate and have a great time at the gathering


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)




----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

mixerD1 said:


> You're totally right mate...and I don't want to come across a preacher on this but I just felt it should be said if only for the sake of it. L11 is a sound bloke, liked and respected here so I feel I should at least say it to him. After that it's up to himself. For what it's worth, I know people who are addicted to codeine...coke and some who are lifelong stoners and theyre fully functioning with no evidence of psychosis whatsoever...also a highly respected writer called Bill Burroughs was a llifelong heroin addict and lived into his 80's..he was a bit nuts TBF but no moreso than if he wasn't a junkie. Moral of the story for me..that stuff is chemically manufactured **** and no one really knows WTF it does to people.


Well thats the thing mate. They are all new componds with no real testing done on any of them so you don't know the long term effects they are going to have on your body. However saying that, if you go out of your way to take a look through certain drugs forums such as bluelight you will find alot of useful information from some very chemically minded people about how toxic these compounds are on your body. Again this will only be short term effects and not long term, so aslong as you don't plan on going on a bender every weekend with these compounds alot of them are relatively safe. Moderation is the key, especially with research chemicals.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

MyStyle said:


> Well thats the thing mate. They are all new componds with no real testing done on any of them so you don't know the long term effects they are going to have on your body. However saying that, if you go out of your way to take a look through certain drugs forums such as bluelight you will find alot of useful information from some very chemically minded people about how toxic these compounds are on your body. Again this will only be short term effects and not long term, so aslong as you don't plan on going on a bender every weekend with these compounds alot of them are relatively safe. Moderation is the key, especially with research chemicals.


Fair point dude.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

MyStyle said:


> Its not benzo in the same sense you are thinking mate. Its a stim, not a downer lol. Im partial to the benzo's myself now and then.. Etizolam is similar to valium, you'd probably like it. check buckledbonzi.co.uk
> 
> @L22 methiopropamine is probably what you're after. give it a google mate.


Meh tried these badboys. They say 1mg is like 10mg of valium. I've just munched all 5 so equivalent of 50mg and I'd be more sleepy after half a nytol. Nevermind, back to vals lol


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> Meh tried these badboys. They say 1mg is like 10mg of valium. I've just munched all 5 so equivalent of 50mg and I'd be more sleepy after half a nytol. Nevermind, back to vals lol


Where did you read 1mg is like 10mg of valium lol? I read they are similar but not as strong & have a shorter half life aswell. Also the 1mg tabs are supposed to be quite weak. Reading reviews on the site people say the 2mg are spot on though.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Trying these with a whiskey when I finish later  how many should I pop. I got the 1mg :lol:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

MyStyle said:


> Where did you read 1mg is like 10mg of valium lol? I read they are similar but not as strong & have a shorter half life aswell. Also the 1mg tabs are supposed to be quite weak. Reading reviews on the site people say the 2mg are spot on though.


I've read that 1mg of etizolam is like 10mg of vals in about half dozen places on google before I bought them, I only ordered 5 (1mg) tabs from the site you mentioned as they only came in 1mg tab size, they only cost a fiver lol so I'm not bothered, just giving some feedback they're pretty poo and not really like valium IMO


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Trying these with a whiskey when I finish later  how many should I pop. I got the 1mg :lol:


20 or 30 I'd say lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

SwAn1 said:


> 20 or 30 I'd say lol


Gna go for 2 then lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Gna go for 2 then lol


Don't bother seriously, I mean this, 2 nytol would fuk you up more than 2 of these. I hate nytol as it keeps me in bed till silly o clock the next day and really groggy!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

MyStyle said:


> Where did you read 1mg is like 10mg of valium lol? I read they are similar but not as strong & have a shorter half life aswell. Also the 1mg tabs are supposed to be quite weak. Reading reviews on the site people say the 2mg are spot on though.





Fatstuff said:


> Trying these with a whiskey when I finish later  how many should I pop. I got the 1mg :lol:


The 2mg ones are half price on that website at the moment.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

SwAn1 said:


> Don't bother seriously, I mean this, 2 nytol would fuk you up more than 2 of these. I hate nytol as it keeps me in bed till silly o clock the next day and really groggy!


Well. I'm gutted. Literally ordered 10 of these an hour ago.

The guys on bluelight seem to know their drugs though, and quite a few rate these on their. I'll still give them a go.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> The 2mg ones are half price on that website at the moment.


Didn't even see the 2mg ones, they are the same price as the 1mg ones lol. Valium is cheaper anyway ay circa 60p a blue


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

squatthis said:


> Well. I'm gutted. Literally ordered 10 of these an hour ago.
> 
> The guys on bluelight seem to know their drugs though, and quite a few rate these on their. I'll still give them a go.


Have you used valium before? If not who knows you make like them, I read lots of reviews rating them, maybe I'm just a non responder


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> Didn't even see the 2mg ones, they are the same price as the 1mg ones lol. Valium is cheaper anyway ay circa 60p a blue


Where you pulling blues from at 60p each? Online or street?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

MyStyle said:


> Where you pulling blues from at 60p each? Online or street?


Can't say they are prescription only meds, they is the rules


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> Can't say they are prescription only meds, they is the rules


Feel free to drop me a PM then


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

LOL You trying to get me banned!


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> LOL You trying to get me banned!


 :yawn:


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

so is there anything similar to bubble on the market these days?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

SwAn1 said:


> Have you used valium before? If not who knows you make like them, I read lots of reviews rating them, maybe I'm just a non responder


used valium before. so i hope im not disappointed.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Soooo..... Dosage?


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

dave-taff89 said:


> Used to take mkat/mephedrone when it was legal in Uni, INSANE!!! but some of these legal high's are dangerous as f#ck. Would prefer charlie, mdma is a good one for a rave or just hide a few pills in a tic-tac box. If you in doubt that you been had with the bouncers, slam that lid on the tic-tac box and swallow the lot! lol


i can get the good E's again! not lying m8, my m8 double dropped a few weeks back, he was cuddling up with this lad, and tried kiss him thinking he was at home with his bird haha, proper gurning to ****! best buzz EVER


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

mozzwigan said:


> i can get the good E's again! not lying m8, my m8 double dropped a few weeks back, he was cuddling up with this lad, and tried kiss him thinking he was at home with his bird haha, proper gurning to ****! best buzz EVER


My m8 reckons that as well, I'm convinced its a research Chem lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Soooo..... Dosage?


put them on a plate and have them with a knife and fork until you're full. They're poo mate


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> My m8 reckons that as well, I'm convinced its a research Chem lol


I can get hold of what everyones been saying is the old ectasy pills...And i know a few propper old 90s raver types.. (you know the kind youd get on human traffic lol) They are all saying there just as good as the ones back in the day.. little orange pills £10er a pill though!


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

Love2DL said:


> There's no good substitutes for MDMA on the legal scene right now. That 5-APB was supposed to be alright but afaik it's now illegal and no longer sold. Everything else is total ****e. Best you'll get is a jittery speed buzz.
> 
> It's very easy to bring drugs to festivals they only search the fools who are out of it before they go in. My advice would be to look up pillreports and find the names of good pills in your area and try score some inside. The most you'll pay is a 5er for a good pill, hardly a rip off when you consider the cost of buying drink.
> 
> ...


Alot of this is bollocks


----------



## biggilb (Jan 30, 2009)

Does anyone know any legal alternatives to acheive a cannabis type high?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biggilb said:


> Does anyone know any legal alternatives to acheive a cannabis type high?


U can buy cannabinoids - not know much about them but might be worth a look. Let us know how u get on if u do get some lol


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Why don't you just team up with a girl who wears a wonderbra? Those bras have side pockets/panel slots to add in extra padding. All you need to do is put any pills in the inner of the 2 pockets. Put the padding in the outer pocket. Any security feel up doesn't detect them. Problem solved.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Well.... That's me finished work for the week, little whiskey and 3mg etizolam and the new evil dead movie on to watch!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Well... Either I'm fcuked from nights or after half hour these r making me tired!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Update - these knocked me the fcuk out - was hoping to stay awake from them for a bit first. No chance, best sleep I've had in a long time and literally had to force myself up by alarm!!!


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Update - these knocked me the fcuk out - was hoping to stay awake from them for a bit first. No chance, best sleep I've had in a long time and literally had to force myself up by alarm!!!


You might want to be a bit cautious with the Etiz. They are addictive and you will quickly develop tolerance.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Matt2 said:


> You might want to be a bit cautious with the Etiz. They are addictive and you will quickly develop tolerance.


Yeah I know m8, I have decided I will use them the night before my first nightshift now, so that I get a lengthy sleep and a lie in!

That's the plan lol. Didnt stay awake long enough to notice and enjoyable or chilled or euphoric effects. Just knocked me the fcuk out.

Was groggy when woke up as well - it's took me a 3 spoon coffee and a sugar free red bull to pick me back up lol


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Yeah I know m8, I have decided I will use them the night before my first nightshift now, so that I get a lengthy sleep and a lie in!
> 
> That's the plan lol. Didnt stay awake long enough to notice and enjoyable or chilled or euphoric effects. Just knocked me the fcuk out.
> 
> Was groggy when woke up as well - it's took me a 3 spoon coffee and a sugar free red bull to pick me back up lol


Yeah the etiazolam hang over is similar to that from benzodiazepines and it has a half life of 3.4 hrs so be careful if you are driving the following day after taking them. I personally find a dose of 1mg is plenty to get me to sleep too.

It is also worth noting that they do not mix well with alcohol; they have a strange synergy and can cause serious memory loss, excessive alcohol consumption and in extreme cases the user to stop breathing.

Just be a bit careful with these little blue fellas mate!


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

biggilb said:


> Does anyone know any legal alternatives to acheive a cannabis type high?


I've tried the cannabinoids, they're similar to weed - red eye, munchies, couch lock etc but it doesn't last as long, it peaks quick and strong then fades quick too. Out of the legal ones for sale now id recommend AKB-48 over the others, its more forgiving if you smoke too much.

Etizolam is essentially diazepam only its more pricey than generic Valium so I haven't bothered with it.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Matt2 said:


> You might want to be a bit cautious with the Etiz. They are addictive and you will quickly develop tolerance.


Not the most reliable of sources but Wikipedia mentions studies that proves that they are not that in the slightest compared to normal Benzos.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Love2DL said:


> I've tried the cannabinoids, they're similar to weed - red eye, munchies, couch lock etc but it doesn't last as long, it peaks quick and strong then fades quick too. Out of the legal ones for sale now id recommend AKB-48 over the others, its more forgiving if you smoke too much.
> 
> Etizolam is essentially diazepam only its more pricey than generic Valium so I haven't bothered with it.


I tried 1 of those cannabinoids a couple of years ago, bear in mind at this point I was a heavy smoker, couple of grams a day or so. Mate's cousin rolled a spliff of it & said nothing to either me or my other mate. This sh!t knocked me on my ass! Two people were sat having a conversation infront of me and I literally couldn't understand a word coming out of their mouths. I tried standing up and swiftly had to sit myself back down again as my legs were like jelly.. wasn't able to walk out of the place. I had to sit there for the next 20mins until this buzz chilled out. Mad stuff!


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Not the most reliable of sources but Wikipedia mentions studies that proves that they are not that in the slightest compared to normal Benzos.


Believe me they really are according to user reports! (links edited with a * in the www)

Addiction

http://w*w.ukchemicalresearch.org/Thread-Coming-off-Etizolam-and-other-benzodiazepine-type-drugs

http://w*w.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/676034-Etizolam-dependency-risk

http://w*w.zoklet.net/bbs/showthread.php?p=3722440

Alcohol

http://w*w.drugs-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=191540

http://w*w.zoklet.net/bbs/showthread.php?t=235329


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Marijuana before bed for a good nights sleep!!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Matt2 said:


> Believe me they really are according to user reports! (links edited with a * in the www)
> 
> Addiction
> 
> ...


Not being funny but in the 1st & 3rd link the quantities mentioned are 50mg & 100mg a day which is fvcking ridiculous. That's no different to getting addicted to coke when you have 15 cans a day.

The 2nd link says fvck all about it really and not read the alcohol ones.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> My m8 reckons that as well, I'm convinced its a research Chem lol


probably can m8, there going round again! my m8 picks up 200 2moz, £4.50 each


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Freeby0 said:


> I can get hold of what everyones been saying is the old ectasy pills...And i know a few propper old 90s raver types.. (you know the kind youd get on human traffic lol) They are all saying there just as good as the ones back in the day.. little orange pills £10er a pill though!


yeah! these are what i get! some where called olympics, then others where in the shape of a teenage mutant ninja turtle lol and now android haha, all the same though!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Personally its all **** nowadays and most are dangerous

The only time was for taking them to raves was in the good old 90s,,after then its all sh1t and many drop like flies on it


----------



## dave-taff89 (Jul 14, 2013)

biggilb said:


> Does anyone know any legal alternatives to acheive a cannabis type high?


I've tried and smoked a thing called tribal warrior, as we were getting random drug tests at work. It's illegal now I think and another called Artic blast. Quite strong if you smoke them in blunts with a nice blunt flavoured paper! Stick to the REAL thing though as you don't know what the hell is in them and I was groggy 2 f*ck the next morning.


----------



## dave-taff89 (Jul 14, 2013)

**** e's these days, I just stay on the straight and narrow..................... just a bit of flake now and then and some grass!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Matt2 said:


> Yeah the etiazolam hang over is similar to that from benzodiazepines and it has a half life of 3.4 hrs so be careful if you are driving the following day after taking them. I personally find a dose of 1mg is plenty to get me to sleep too.
> 
> It is also worth noting that they do not mix well with alcohol; they have a strange synergy and can cause serious memory loss, excessive alcohol consumption and in extreme cases the user to stop breathing.
> 
> Just be a bit careful with these little blue fellas mate!


I will m8, I think I took too much for first go!! I was going by what someone else in the thread said they were sh1t, wish I just done 1 or 2 now lol. Had a nice sleep though


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Is Buckled Bonzi down for good


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Global gathering is without doubt THE WORST place I could imagine being tripping on salv!! I would rather get raped in an alley by a gang of masked thugs, it would be less scary.


Watching someone on Salvia is funny, but being on it is fked up big style. Hate seeing sh1t that isn't actually there lmao


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Watching someone on Salvia is funny, but being on it is fked up big style. Hate seeing sh1t that isn't actually there lmao


Don t know what you on about , but this place use to have research Benzos as i Have anxiety


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

benki11 said:


> Don t know what you on about , but this place use to have research Benzos as i Have anxiety


What????

They are on about legal highs not anxiety!! Maybe its used for that but not in the way they are referring to it as!!


----------

